# Paradigm 2010 sneak peek.



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Of course many of you have already seen the early release of the 2010 BASE system, in addition to the BASE we also added a new option to an old favorite, and developed a fantastic new hunting/3D stabilizer system. :thumbs_up

Of course our new stabilizer incorporates the quality, versatility and function Paradigm is known for.....much like the SOS this stabilizer has an almost infinite range or adjustment. 

Stop by our booth ( #773 ) at the ATA show and witness the benefits of the *SOS, CTA, BASE *and new _- _ _ _ _ _ stabilizer.


*To make things fun I will give a free CTA to the first person who can guess the name of our new stabilizer*....

Here's a hint *_ -_ _ _ _ _**

Sneak peek.*


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Your such a tease Joe!. Bump Up.:darkbeer:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Of course many of you have already seen the early release of the 2010 BASE system, in addition to the BASE we also added a new option to an old favorite, and developed a fantastic new hunting/3D stabilizer system. :thumbs_up
> 
> Of course our new stabilizer incorporates the quality, versatility and function Paradigm is known for.....much like the SOS this stabilizer has an almost infinite range or adjustment.
> 
> ...


A tease you are! :secret: PS that stainless steel SOS dead weight is tuff to drill.

Craig

Craig


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I know I know!!!!! It's a... :zip:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> I know I know!!!!! It's a... :zip:


you just gave it all away. ps you got an incoming pm,
Craig


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I-wants, I-needs???


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Dang man!!!! I wish I could get into the ATA.......... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

can I take a guess ? anyone going to the ATA make sure you stop by and see Joe. The new stabilizer will do well.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

d-as**t? 

TTT


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Of course many of you have already seen the early release of the 2010 BASE system, in addition to the BASE we also added a new option to an old favorite, and developed a fantastic new hunting/3D stabilizer system. :thumbs_up
> 
> Of course our new stabilizer incorporates the quality, versatility and function Paradigm is known for.....much like the SOS this stabilizer has an almost infinite range or adjustment.
> 
> ...



B-Alive?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I-beams
h-beams


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

x-rings


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I-dunno........ Wish I did!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

I want to buy a vowel!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

bow_hunter44 said:


> I want to buy a vowel!


$200 paypal to..... :mg:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

A lot of good guesses, however the correct answer is still lurking out there.......some of you guys are just too funny. :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I-FLOAT
B-Level
A-level


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i want to see it!!!!!!!! 


as for a guess im still thinking


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I-twist
S-table


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*another shot.*


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *another shot.*


:set1_applaud::drool::ninja:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

x-pands


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

x-morph
i-morph
x-blend
a-blend
i-solid
b-solid
x-pance


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

this is killing me. how long until theres pics????????

i got a job now so i can afford thing again:banana:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *another shot.*


Joe it is not nice to tease people!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

onetohunt said:


> Joe it is not nice to tease people!!


 have to agree. joe let me see it. i wont tell:zip:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

05_sprcrw said:


> x-morph
> i-morph
> x-blend
> a-blend
> ...


*I love your persistence.* :thumbs_up



onetohunt said:


> Joe it is not nice to tease people!!


*Sometimes you just have to be cruel to be kind. :wink:*



sawtoothscream said:


> have to agree. joe let me see it. i wont tell:zip:


*Your SOS might get upset if you were to ogle another stabilizer. :mg:*


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *I love your persistence.* :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> *Sometimes you just have to be cruel to be kind. :wink:*
> ...


but it might want a new friend  

any idea of when your going to show a full pic?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I would take a guess... but then i'll just win another Paradigm Archery product. I don't want to be greedy.... so i'll have other people have a wack at this one!. :zip: :darkbeer: I'm humble like that! ukey:


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

How about the first letter, or number!!!


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

x-point?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I-Carly???? Yeah. I have two girls.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

b-lazie


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

P-Lyzed


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I-tuned
U-tuned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

X-cited


----------



## Casador (Apr 9, 2008)

steady


----------



## LimbsaverKeenan (Dec 2, 2008)

b-still


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

N-2DBUK

N-2DA12

D-SMAKR

A-JUSTR

D-TRUTH

D-KULAID :heh:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Paralyzer ... ?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

It's a 3 acronym deal huh?

P.A.S ?
P.C.T ?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

OK every letter in the alphabet combined 3 ways ... one will work

did I win?


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

how about

9-1-1

help is on the way!!:wink:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

U.f.o ?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

stixshooter said:


> It's a 3 acronym deal huh?
> 
> P.A.S ?
> P.C.T ?


Not an acronym. It's in this format..

_ - _ _ _ _ _


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Not an acronym. It's in this format..
> 
> 
> 
> _ - _ _ _ _ _


Oh well that's different ....


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

X-cited
d-fl8tr
u-nvrsl


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I cant give the first letter just yet, but I can say its not a " B-"..:wink:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

X-count


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

ParadigmArchery said:


> I cant give the first letter just yet, but I can say its not a " B-"..:wink:


So it's not...


B-COOLR


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

P-adigm


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the way you guys think...there are some really cool names posted. :thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

V-luxta


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

v-luxos


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

P-vbars


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

P I T A. pain in the @$$.
because this is really not easy to pick apart your mind dude.
T S P???
I dont know??????


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

p-lyzer


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Y-shoot...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

craigthor said:


> Y-shoot...


B-CAUSE


Oh, forgot, doesn't start with B.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

s-table

x-wings


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

X-tinct
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*What ever it is......*

I'm getting one on the 13th:darkbeer:

Keep an eye out for pictures of a red Alien Z with all kinds of Paradigm goodies


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I-bying
d-beers


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

X-perts

x-press

x-rings

x-ccess


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

x-cell


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I-Range
X-Range
P-Range


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Another hint....the first letter is not an X


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

G-Force

Happy New Year!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump Up. :darkbeer: Happy New Years!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

wait til you all see this new exciting product. Its sure to make waves and no thats not a hint. I will be ordering one for sure.


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Stab*

He dosen't have a name for it that's the contest you all keep saying names and he'll pick the one he likes and that will be the WINNER WINNER. My guess would be The Blank


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

steve hilliard said:


> wait til you all see this new exciting product. Its sure to make waves and no thats not a hint. I will be ordering one for sure.


could you tell me if its a big enough change from the sos?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

steve hilliard said:


> wait til you all see this new exciting product. Its sure to make waves and no thats not a hint. I will be ordering one for sure.





sawtoothscream said:


> could you tell me if its a big enough change from the sos?


:shade::smile::teeth:


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

B-parad


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

racer102 said:


> He dosen't have a name for it that's the contest you all keep saying names and he'll pick the one he likes and that will be the WINNER WINNER. My guess would be The Blank


There are a couple of folks here on AT who already know the name....the folks at the printers know it as well. :wink:

Not a bad idea though, In fact the next time we release a product we may leave the name up to the great folks here on AT, perhaps even let everyone vote on which name they would like to see the most.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

B-pride


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

The first letter is not "B"...or "X"........:smile:


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

p-pride


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

sawtoothscream said:


> could you tell me if its a big enough change from the sos?


No I wouldnt change BUT would be a great addition to any bow


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

g-spots

e-ffect

g-ffect


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

steve hilliard said:


> No I wouldnt change BUT would be a great addition to any bow


why do you get to know and i cant???? its killing me.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

why are there so many names starting with B

this isnt b stinger:darkbeer:


i still dont have a guess


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> why do you get to know and i cant???? its killing me.


I think he's bluffung... :darkbeer:


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

B-Drive!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

craigthor said:


> I think he's bluffung... :darkbeer:


am I ? :smile: My lips are sealed, Joe will release the info soon until then the suspense will be killing everyone.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

steve hilliard said:


> am I ? :smile: My lips are sealed, Joe will release the info soon until then the suspense will be killing everyone.


Not not everyone. :angel:



ParadigmArchery said:


>


Sweet its an invisible stab, what kind of weight ratio does that have?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

a-ghost


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

ParadigmArchery said:


>


LOL, thats a good hint


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

c-throu


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

E-limit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


>


That's just plain Dirty joe!. just PM me the pics and info and i'll keep it our little secret. :shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

steve hilliard said:


> No I wouldnt change BUT would be a great addition to any bow


I know I'm going to have one.. And not for it's designed purpose... :zip:


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*DID you name it After me?*

A- Bitth ?

Hee Hee 

I will come by your Booth & Say Hi

TRACY:shade:


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

p-smooth


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Lots of great guesses :thumbs_up....one is very close. 

I can say it comes in this case*










*Here's a pic of stabilizer in case.* :wink:


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

P-bling...


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

d-liver

e-scape

n-spire


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Lots of great guesses :thumbs_up....one is very close.
> 
> I can say it comes in this case*
> 
> ...


Where's my case for the SOS System? :wink: Man this new stab is going to be sweet. 

I need a case to hold mine that has room for the standard 2 tubes and 3 X-Tubes. :tongue: Plus some buisness cards 

Craig


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Lots of great guesses :thumbs_up....one is very close.
> 
> I can say it comes in this case*
> 
> ...


tease!. :wink:

Bump up.


----------



## 05-BTOG (May 20, 2006)

N-Cased


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

hey i want a sos case. need some thing to hold the sos and 2 x tubes. start working on it joe:wink:


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

P-force
i-force
v-force
p-lazer
0-shock
u-force
n-fused
i-amped
Z-FORCE


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

I-Beams


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Z-limit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

D-vibes


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

X-ghost
X-CITER


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

z-ghost

n-vsble

i-dntno


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

p-atoms


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

p-hatom


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

p-atoms n-fusion


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for joe. :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night Bump.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

A-justr

U-slide


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

D-Shock

G-Shock

I-Shock

A-Huntr


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

t-level
I-level
p-level


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

A-frame
I-beams
T-track
B-quiet (I know it dont start with b but couldnt resist)
I-laugh (Ha Ha)


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Lots of good guesses....


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

C-Force


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

05-BTOG said:


> N-Cased


you were close I think 
try MT case


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wgaf?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Lots of great guesses :thumbs_up....one is very close.
> 
> I can say it comes in this case*
> 
> ...


sorry forgot to quote the pic :embara:


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

p-radig


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I-truss
I-slide
T-truss
t-slide
Y-truss
Y-slide
V-truss
v-slide


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

How bout another hint JOE. :BangHead:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> How bout another hint JOE. :BangHead:


please!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the new stabilizer. :darkbeer:


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

has a release date been announced? hopefully it will unveil at the ATA!!!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I-stuck :dontknow:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

young_bull44 said:


> has a release date been announced? hopefully it will unveil at the ATA!!!


ATA it is unless someone guesses it before hand. Then maybe we might get a sneak peek.... :zip:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> How bout another hint JOE. :BangHead:


I give you an A for effort ....you're certainly knocking on the door. :mg:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

V-glide


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

*Name is*

A-pssos


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

A-FLASH A-PROB.. A-POUND


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

A-LEVEL

:darkbeer:


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

A-Force


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

A-Glide


----------



## 12 point (Apr 22, 2003)

A-Range

D-Range


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

A-drive
A-slide
A-tuner
A-point
A-storm
A-sting
A-stung
A-truck
A-possum 
A-smile 
A-frown :sad:
I-dunno
A-beams


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

A-truss


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

A-Maze
A-Track
A-Zorbs
A-Sorbs

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

V-spans
3-beams
W-beams


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll post a great hint of the name tomorrow, and full pics of the new stab later in the week.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

A-ghost


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I-count


----------



## currentman (Jul 16, 2009)

I - Stable
X-Treme
I-strik
I-weigh
I - shock
I-Perch
I-Poise
I-Force


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

t-force
v-force
w-force
u-build

Looks like you can add some base weights on the sides of the stabilizer.
Cant wait to see the whole stabilizer.


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

G-Score

I-Score


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like.......


----------



## currentman (Jul 16, 2009)

I-Stasis


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

A noying
??????????


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

No vibe
LEVEL
A djust extreme
X
The system
The answer
No shock
one and done.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> I'll post a great hint of the name tomorrow, and full pics of the new stab later in the week.


JUST MEAN!!!:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ur killin us


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

T-Total
A-wippn
T-track
u-track
z-track
8-track
S-teady


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

camoman73 said:


> A noying
> ??????????


I like this one LOL:wink: I think we will be hearing from Joe soon


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

S-hazam
T-bonze
H-level


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

A-Pivot

G-Pivot

H-Pivot

I-Pivot

A-Truss

G-Truss

H-Truss

I-Truss


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

a-vibes
N-vibes
H-vibes
z-vibes
t-vibes
U-vibes
0-vibes


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

2-bases


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Someones really close won't say who though....


----------



## 12 point (Apr 22, 2003)

A-tuned
A-count
A-tuner
A-track


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

T-based
T-bases
2-based


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

A-based
H-based
I-based


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

T-stick


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

T-bones


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up. :darkbeer:


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

S-level


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

G-Tuned

H-Tuned

I-Tuned


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

t-wings
t-bombs
H-bombs
a-bombs


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

y-bombs


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

t-shark


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

a-plane
a-train
b-plane
b-train
I-plane
I-train
H-plane
H-train
y-train
Y-plane
z-train
z-plane

This is like playing scrabble. What letters make which words?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I-beams


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Ozarkmtnhunter.... Congratulations you have won !!! :clap:

I must say, you are the most persistent person I've ever seen . :darkbeer::beer:

Now the fun part....would you like to double down?


If you can tell me which one of your guesses is correct I will upgrade your prize choice to a SOS or BASE weight. If you are incorrect you will lose everything.  Last years winner decided to double down which paid off for him.

You have only one guess however to list the correct answer. :wink:

So what shall it be? :tongue:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Ozarkmtnhunter.... Congratulations you have won !!! :clap:
> 
> I must say, you are the most persistent person I've ever seen . :darkbeer::beer:
> 
> ...



Where is the suspenseful music when you need it..... :thumbs_up


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Ill take a chance on T-based


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Ill take a chance on T-based




......


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I dont know which one is correct. I have an idea of what the addition is though.
I thought what the heck you got to go for the gold.
I have a cta on all my bows so why not try for an sos!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

How bout one more chance for at least a discount on an SOS? :darkbeer:


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

:dontknow:
Where'd everybody go?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Me thinks I was a-based. Where ya go Joe??????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Ozarkmtnhunter.... Congratulations you have won !!! :clap:
> 
> I must say, you are the most persistent person I've ever seen . :darkbeer::beer:
> 
> ...


:wink:

I hear the final Jeopardy Music in the background!.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> How bout one more chance for at least a discount on an SOS? :darkbeer:


You're such a good sport I feel obligated to give you another guess....this is for a discount on an SOS. :thumbs_up


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Ok I guess T-bones
I cant wait to try my SOS! (I hope)


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

That's not correct....however I will give you a discount on an SOS for all your efforts. :thumbs_up


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> That's not correct....however I will give you a discount on an SOS for all your efforts. :thumbs_up


Great deal Joe!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks Joe!
Ill get with you soon!
Now what is the correct answer that I guessed and dont have a clue what it is?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> That's not correct....however I will give you a discount on an SOS for all your efforts. :thumbs_up


That's very kind of you joe. Bump up for Paradigm Archery.:thumbs_up


----------



## rob dog (Dec 12, 2005)

Bump for Paradigm. Lets see the full picture Joe.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Hmm looks like a rail of sorts that will be able to accept mini base weights or some type of variable weight bars on either side to balance your rig. Wonder if it slides or is modular so it can be placed in different positions along the length, kinda like the SOS weights but with a bit more leverage. 
Hey Joe am I even close?


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Up Up to the top. :thumbs_up


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Joe is probably busy getting ready for the ATA show.:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Joe is probably busy getting ready for the ATA show.:thumbs_up


Your probably right. Bump him up. :thumbs_up


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Hows about showin us a little more Joe? Got any more pics you can share with us?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Joe is probably busy getting ready for the ATA show.:thumbs_up





Double S said:


> Your probably right. Bump him up. :thumbs_up


Yep, talked to Joe last night. He is swamped with orders tryign to get stuff out the door before the ATA show. Also had some equipment issues with his powder coating guns. :angry:

Craig


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Hmm looks like a rail of sorts that will be able to accept mini base weights or some type of variable weight bars on either side to balance your rig. Wonder if it slides or is modular so it can be placed in different positions along the length, kinda like the SOS weights but with a bit more leverage.
> Hey Joe am I even close?



*Much closer than you may realize*. :smile: 



craigthor said:


> Yep, talked to Joe last night. He is swamped with orders tryign to get stuff out the door before the ATA show. Also had some equipment issues with his powder coating guns. :angry:
> 
> Craig


*It's been crazy around here the last couple weeks. I'm still trying to put the finishing touches on our booth for the ATA....time is running short. *

*I'll post a few pics along with a decription of the new stab tonight if I get the chance.* :thumbs_up


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Much closer than you may realize*. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! Going to be like a set of T-bases. 
Cant wait to see the finished product..
I will get with you after the ATA on the S.O.S order.
Jerry


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Much closer than you may realize*. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what we want to hear ! Congrats to the winner and to Joe for taking care of you. I think the new item will be a hit.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Sos gyro

Gyro stick


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bump:teeth:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

bump for a great product!!!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Paradigm 2010 T-Force *

A few pics of the new *T-force *with *IBB* (Integrated Balance Beam) . :thumbs_up

The *T-Force *is adjustable in 1" increments from 1" to 12", ....utlizing ten weight/length sections of 6061 aluminum, and two stainless steel sections for added versatility and performance.

The "*Balance Beam*" forms a *"T"* ...you can form the *"T"* in any location you choose, at the riser, the distal end, in between any of the weight/length section...even on the back of your riser !!......the *Balance* *Beam* allows you the versatility to balance your bow on both the forward and lateral axes.

The *Balance Beam *allows you to stack weights laterally in any combination of your choice, with each added section you not only add weight, you also add length, making each added weight exponentially more effective.

The *Balance Beam *can be placed laterally *or *longitudinally to form endless combinations of both forward and lateral balance.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow! I like how you can turn the IBB and either load it light or heavy! There are so many posiblities!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> Wow! I like how you can turn the IBB and either load it light or heavy! There are so many posiblities!


That's Joe for us thinking out of the box... Still got my head stuck in the box.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Joe, what is that weight system that's attached in to the riser? 
PS the T-Force is lookin sweet :shade:


----------



## speedytt (Apr 24, 2006)

great design as usual! Keep up the great work.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Air_Raid said:


> Hey Joe, what is that weight system that's attached in to the riser?
> PS the T-Force is lookin sweet :shade:


That is the BASE weight system...:thumbs_up


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Joe, the dipped version looks great.. Excellent work.. :thumb:


Can't weight to get one to play around with the behind the riser idea.. :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW!. T-Force with IBB is looking great. Another versatile product!. Great work Joe. :thumbs_up


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well Joe, it just occurred to me, a couple of guys from the local shop will be at the ATA. Should I tell them to just bring mine back with them? :becky:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Double S said:


> WOW!. T-Force with IBB is looking great. Another versatile product!. Great work Joe. :thumbs_up


That was my thought exactly:smile:
just think of all the possibilities , should be a good seller

JD, have them grab mine at the ATA as well :smile:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

steve hilliard said:


> That was my thought exactly:smile:
> just think of all the possibilities , should be a good seller
> 
> JD, have them grab mine at the ATA as well :smile:


You got it.. :thumb:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

looks good joe. again you made another unique product.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> You got it.. :thumb:


Thankyou, Joe will be here soon to confirm this:angel:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

looks like a perfect match for my new exceed!!! hey joe can u pm me a price?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Not the best pic....however this is a shot of the T-Force mounted behind the riser.....The T-Force offers unlimited mounting and balance options*. :thumbs_up


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

liking that a lot joe!nice work:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Not the best pic....however this is a shot of the T-Force mounted behind the riser.....The T-Force offers unlimited mounting and balance options*. :thumbs_up


That's Wicked Joe. Sweet!.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Would the Balance Beam be considered vbars? Would it put you in a doffrnt class for 3D? I'm changing sights so I can shoot Hunter class. Would this stab put you back in Open?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

cartman308 said:


> Would the Balance Beam be considered vbars? Would it put you in a doffrnt class for 3D? I'm changing sights so I can shoot Hunter class. Would this stab put you back in Open?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good Question cartman308. :thumbs_up


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Double S said:


> Good Question cartman308. :thumbs_up


We need an IBO/ASA rules guru


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

cartman308 said:


> We need an IBO/ASA rules guru


I stopped using Fobs for awhile just so i can shoot IBO hunter class. I don't want to shoot open class. With the Weights coming off the rear or even the front. Would that make it legal or illegal for hunter classes?. Interesting.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

My first guess is it would be legal in ASA with the balance beam placed laterally or longitudinally as well as in front or in back of the riser, and legal in IBO with the balance beam placed longitudinally out front....however I will look into it further, I expect to see some of the IBO and ASA folks at the show.

The versatility and performance of this thing is absolutely incredible !!! 

Feedback thus far has been excellent :smile:....lots of guys have been looking for something like this for some time.

I encourage everyone to stop by our booth and check it out.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> My first guess is it would be legal in ASA with the balance beam placed laterally or longitudinally as well as in front or in back of the riser, and legal in IBO with the balance beam placed longitudinally out front....however I will look into it further, I expect to see some of the IBO and ASA folks at the show.
> 
> The versatility and performance of this thing is absolutely incredible !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification joe. :teeth:

What kinda rest is that on the black bow. i think that s a Anderson bow. Is that a TT joe?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Simon,

The bow is a Martin Mystic...its a real shooter !!!....the rest is indeed a TT. :smile:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Simon,
> 
> The bow is a Martin Mystic...its a real shooter !!!....the rest is indeed a TT. :smile:


Thanks Joe. I'm not familiar with Martin bows. Sunday bump up.


----------



## iowabowtech (May 13, 2008)

Very nice Joe. The innovation continues.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys . :smile:


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Awesome indeed!!!! Guess I'll be saving some extra cash. Joe's products rock:thumbs_up


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Well Joe, it just occurred to me, a couple of guys from the local shop will be at the ATA. Should I tell them to just bring mine back with them? :becky:


They better beat me to the booth


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

JWT said:


> They better beat me to the booth


Jim I'm still working on the booth ....when you come by be careful what you touch....the paint will still be wet.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Jim I'm still working on the booth ....when you come by be careful what you touch....the paint will still be wet.


When are you heading over to C-Bus?? Don Deere and I will be down Tuesday night... Ring my cell if you want to grab a bite and a :beer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Paradigm Bump up.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Not the best pic....however this is a shot of the T-Force mounted behind the riser.....The T-Force offers unlimited mounting and balance options*. :thumbs_up


Hey Joe, can you still use this with the CTA?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

onetohunt said:


> Hey Joe, can you still use this with the CTA?


On many bows you can still use a CTA or similar type suppressor. On the bow in the photo I can mount the CTA on the back side of the balance beam and still have plenty of room for a CTA, however I can not use two rearward length extensions ...the balance beam gets mounted directly to the riser or offset bracket.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening bump.:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening bump.


----------



## speedytt (Apr 24, 2006)

Great stuff here!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

speedytt said:


> Great stuff here!


I wish I was at the ATA show. Would like to get my hands on that NEW T-Force with IBB!.


----------



## IAbowhunter50 (Jan 17, 2005)

Man, that T-force is sweet! Will definitely be saving up to try one of these out. :smile:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

IAbowhunter50 said:


> Man, that T-force is sweet! Will definitely be saving up to try one of these out. :smile:


Same here!. I wish Joe the best at the ATA Show. the ATA Pics about paradigm Archery on the ATA Pic thread looks Sweet!. Joe is probably swamped with Dealer orders!. :wink: :rock:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Friday Night Bump.


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

Where is the Base Weight system I paid you for 23 days ago with Paypal ???????????????????????????? 

My 2nd order !!! Same problem both times !!!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

goodgrief said:


> Where is the Base Weight system I paid you for 23 days ago with Paypal ????????????????????????????
> 
> My 2nd order !!! Same problem both times !!!!!


Hold tight goodgrief. Joe's probably on his way back from the ATA Show. Have you called Paradigms Phone Number?. :darkbeer:


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*nice stuff*

Got to meet Joe at the ATA show and view all of his products. What a great line of quality products and a nice guy to deal with. Do yourselves a favor and check them out. You cant go wrong.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

goodgrief said:


> Where is the Base Weight system I paid you for 23 days ago with Paypal ????????????????????????????
> 
> My 2nd order !!! Same problem both times !!!!!



Hello,

I just returned home from the ATA to find your message, I have not been able to get onto AT while in Columbus so I'm a bit behind. Your upgraded BASE weights will ship out first thing tomorrow, I also left you a PM to this effect.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## bonesjohnson (Jan 14, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

DBLlungIT said:


> Got to meet Joe at the ATA show and view all of his products. What a great line of quality products and a nice guy to deal with. Do yourselves a favor and check them out. You cant go wrong.


I had a chance to talk to Joe at the ATA as well. Had a great chat with him about alot of things. He is a great guy to talk to and I think he makes quality products. I know we both make stabilizers, but I have great respect for Joe.

Jason


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Jason, it was great chatting with you as well. Its always great to put a face to the name. 

I had a talk with the stoker boys as well, we all make stabilizers that are very different from each other and from the "norm", its great to see innovation and friendly comradely between competitors. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump Up.


----------



## IAbowhunter50 (Jan 17, 2005)

Any timeline as to when it will be up for sale to the masses?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

goodgrief said:


> Where is the Base Weight system I paid you for 23 days ago with Paypal ????????????????????????????
> 
> My 2nd order !!! Same problem both times !!!!!


easy there big guy! just for future references.........when ordering from anyone and using your paypal, contact them on leadtime just for your records. Now on Joes behalf, he has been so busy with new products and getting ready for the ATA that he has been racing to caught up on orders. I can assure you that your order is being considered. Note when you are questioning an order please contact the company and not bring it into open forums. That is not cool. thankyou and hang in there


----------



## climber (Jun 25, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Paradigm 2010 T-Force *
> 
> A few pics of the new *T-force *with *IBB* (Integrated Balance Beam) . :thumbs_up
> 
> ...




I checked one out on joes bow tonight. they are sweet, and super adjustable! :thumbs_up You can rig it however you need to get the perfect balance for your bow


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

I may have miseed it but will this be IBO legal for hunter class ?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Late Afternoon bump.


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Those accessories are just classy! True function in its purest form!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Bring it up!!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt for a great product


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump For Paradigm Archery. :cocktail:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

back on top!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump. :cocktail:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bonesjohnson (Jan 14, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Noon Bump.


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Wish I would have weighted !!! (get it)*

Those TForce stabs look tough. Comes in my favorite color, Camo.

Bump for a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

any info on when these will be shipping????


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Beaver said:


> any info on when these will be shipping????


I believe Joe is in the testing stage. Making sure it's at its best before it comes out in the market. :wink:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Double S said:


> I believe Joe is in the testing stage. Making sure it's at its best before it comes out in the market. :wink:


probally. one good thing about his product is how high qaulity they are. the sos has impressed me so much. i hunt hard with my gear and im not easy on it. the sos still looks brand freaking new and works like the day i got. qaulity and amazing adjustablity.

cta is sick also. works so nice


cant wait to see some reviews on the T base. although the sos will never leave.


----------

